# Supreme Court Rejects Eagle Mine Appeal



## itchn2fish

Marquette, MI  (Great Lakes Radio News)  The U.S. Supreme Court has rejected an appeal by the Huron Mountain Club that claims construction of the Eagle Mine will spoil the environment in northern Marquette County.
Published reports today say the Court will not intervene in a dispute over construction of the mine launched by the club.
The Huron Mountain Club, which owns 19,000 acres of land in the area, some of which comes within 3 miles of the mine, has been challenging the mine in state and federal courts.
The 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals also ruled against the clubs arguments that the mine needs federal permits.


----------



## itchn2fish

WASHINTON (AP) -- The Supreme Court says it will not take on a fight over a new nickel and copper mine in the Upper Peninsula.
This morning, the nation's highest court rejected an appeal from an outdoor sporting club that claims the Eagle Mine, near Marquette, will spoil the environment.
The Huron Mountain Club owns 19,000 acres, including land near the mine.
A court of appeals had already shot down arguments that the mine needs federal permits.


----------



## itchn2fish

WASHINGTON (AP)  The Supreme Court has declined to intervene in a dispute over construction of a new nickel and copper mine in Michigan's Upper Peninsula.
The justices on Monday rejected an appeal from an outdoor sporting club that claims the mine will spoil the environment.
The Huron Mountain Club has been challenging the Eagle Mine in state and federal courts. The club owns 19,000 acres, including land that comes within 3.3 miles of the mine. Some mining will take place under the Salmon Trout River and area wetlands.
The 6th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals had turned aside the club's arguments that the mine needs federal permits.


----------



## itchn2fish

Is there any new news about this? I was unable to make it to this area at all this year:sad:


----------



## Forest Meister

I believe they are producing ore. FM

http://www.cempmonitoring.com/check-out-the-eagle-mine-virtual-tours/


----------



## itchn2fish

Since 2004, Marquette County has been dramatically transformed by the international mining industrys introduction of a sulfide (nickel) mine on the Yellow Dog Plains. Jobs have been created but habitat has been altered, wetlands and forests destroyed. Family homes and camps, once remote, are now shadowed by trucks, bulldozers, noise and lights.
Please join us on *Saturday, October 18th* for a two-part event  *Benediction: A Liturgy of Loss & Hope...
*read more here:
http://savethewildup.org/


----------



## Forest Meister

itchn2fish said:


> Since 2004, Marquette County has been dramatically transformed by the international mining industrys introduction of a sulfide (nickel) mine on the Yellow Dog Plains. Jobs have been created but habitat has been altered, wetlands and forests destroyed. Family homes and camps, once remote, are now shadowed by trucks, bulldozers, noise and lights.
> Please join us on *Saturday, October 18th* for a two-part event  *Benediction: A Liturgy of Loss & Hope...
> *read more here:
> http://savethewildup.org/


For better or for worse, I believe it is called progress and it has been happening ever since the first Europeans set foot on the North American continent. FM


----------



## ratherboutside

You can take a walking tour of the mine today. I am up here grouse hunting and the lady we rented the cabin from asked if we wanted to go.


----------



## itchn2fish

Forest Meister said:


> For better or for worse, I believe it is called progress and it has been happening ever since the first Europeans set foot on the North American continent. FM


I can't argue with that. That is true, for sure. That was a great link that you posted. AAA Road sure has changed since the first time I drove down it in the late '70s...


----------



## Puffer

Forest Meister said:


> For better or for worse, I believe it is called progress and it has been happening ever since the first Europeans set foot on the North American continent. FM


Progress can mean many different things, it doesn't always have to be industrial. I would like to see 'progress' in regards to environmental conservation. Eco-tourism can bring in money to the local economy in a sustainable way without destroying the environment. Please join us for *Benediction: A Liturgy of Loss and Hope*https://www.facebook.com/events/858287520848052/?ref=22 
http://savethewildup.org/


----------



## Outinthewoods69

As bad as it is.. they need the jobs up there with the logging industry slowing down


----------



## jjlrrw

itchn2fish said:


> Is there any new news about this? I was unable to make it to this area at all this year:sad:


Was in the area over Labor Day and rode quads from Herman to Big Bay, the highway they are building is massive they cleared trees 100 yards or more wide. Big Bay seems to be booming.


----------



## Anish

Puffer said:


> Progress can mean many different things, it doesn't always have to be industrial. I would like to see 'progress' in regards to environmental conservation. Eco-tourism can bring in money to the local economy in a sustainable way without destroying the environment. Please join us for *Benediction: A Liturgy of Loss and Hope*
> http://savethewildup.org/


 
I agree 100%


----------



## itchn2fish

This type of mining would be detrimental to jobs that already exist which depend on pristine waters, forests, and fisheries and the wildlife that inhabit that are.
Eagle Mine Facts: The Eagle Mine located 30 miles north of Marquette was the first sulfide mine to be permitted in Michigan, despite being beside the Yellow Dog and Salmon Trout rivers, and only 10 miles from Lake Superior.
*The Eagle Mine is hazardous and risky from economic, environmental, and safety perspectives:*


The Eagle Mine threatens fish populations and recreational fishing, including the unique *coaster brook trout*.
The Eagle Mine was illegally and fraudulently permitted by the State of Michigan Department of Environmental Quality, the agency charged by the Environmental Protection Agency to regulate the mine. *Add your name to our petition calling for a corruption investigation of state mining regulators!*
Highly-respected independent mine engineer Jack Parker hired by then-owner Rio Tinto analyzed the mine structure and concluded the Eagle Mine was susceptible to collapse.
The regulatory authority  the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality  has no meaningful conflict of interest laws, allowing for regulators to take jobs with the mine itself.
The mine isnt a union shop, and has less than 80 employees. Mining jobs are susceptible to the highs and lows of market fluctuations, including layoffs.
With the discovery of uranium at the Eagle Mine, safety hazards are increased for workers and anyone living along transportation routes.
*The Eagle Mine has no thorough transportation plan* and is asking the Marquette County Road Commission to lobby for new 55 mph highway from Eagle Mine to County Road 550, a bypass around the City of Marquette, and *County Road 595*  a proposal already defeated twice.
No environmental impact statement was prepared outside the exact property lines of the mine, despite the City of Marquette petitioning the MDEQ for the Eagle Mines transportation route to be included.
After including an air filtration system in its original permit, *Eagle sought to have it removed in 2013, which the MDEQ approved*, piping *unfiltered mine air* straight into the atmosphere.
The Eagle Mine lacks a NPDES (National Pollutant Discharge Elimination System) permit. It should have been required by EPA when the TWIS was redesigned and EPA was informed by Rio Tinto that they would not be discharging fluids below the surface of the ground. *Save the Wild U.P. filed a Notice to Sue the EPA for failing to require a NPDES Permit in June, 2013.*
No comprehensive groundwater study was conducted of of surrounding area, neglecting multiple headwaters of Lake Superior
Eagle Mine was needlessly drilled beneath land sacred to the Anishinawbe (Ojibwe) Tribe.
Elevated heavy metals are already detected in the Eagle Mines water monitoring wells.
Unmonitored and unregulated mining exploration activities continue across the U.P.  especially along the Yellow Dog Plains.
Local property owners are threatened by the use of eminent domain for the Lundin Eagle Mines proposed highway to County Road 550.
And its a *sulfide mine*, which threatens to leach sulfuric acid into fresh waterways  including Lake Superior


----------



## Pickford

Been up in the area most of the year. Most of the locals I met like the boost in business and road improvements.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Pickford said:


> Been up in the area most of the year. Most of the locals I met like the boost in business and road improvements.


Most of the 'facts' from the list is a bunch of what if BS. Ditto on the local comments. 99.9% of the Assinaboins didn't even know where Eagle Rock was.


----------



## BFTrout

was up there for a week late sept. there were two large crew of guys doing seismic mapping. lots of holes drilled for blasting, and lots of seismic sensors. never got a straight answer from anybody on the crew, but seems like they're expanding their search. 
510 is paved to the AAA, the 510/AAA junction was skipped in the paving process. I would guess that the road was 70% done at the time, and would think that it's completely paved now. the area is almost unrecognizable as of 3 months ago. 
they have been pulling waste ore out since this summer and trucking to humbolt to get that site up and running. last month they started to pull/process good ore. 


here is a link i was sent for a "virtual" tour. 

http://eaglemine.us3.list-manage.co...10ccc290709da9956c&id=c877a38661&e=b29dd445f5 

BFT


----------



## itchn2fish

The Eagle Mine LLC, currently owned by international mining conglomerate Lundin Mining, is seeking a new mineral lease from the State of Michigan for 40 acres of land (NE 1/4 SE 1/4, Section 13, T50N, R29W, Michigamme Township, Marquette County) beside the Yellow Dog River, a federally-recognized National Wild and Scenic River with a status of excellent water quality. Read more here: http://savethewildup.org/news/


----------



## Whit1

I have to chuckle at the irony of the suit from the Huron Mountain Club. LOL!


----------



## itchn2fish

A no trespassing sign posted on Huron Mountain Club property near the Salmon Trout River.​


----------

